# Beretta ARX-160 for Pakistani SWAT teams.



## Kompromat

Beretta ARX-160 is being bought for the Pakistani SWAT teams. If it will become a standard issue platform or not remains unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## VelocuR

Excellent, keep going!


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Beretta ARX-160 is being bought for the Pakistani SWAT teams. If it will become a standard issue platform or not remains unknown.
> 
> View attachment 185178


Post pictures we need a 30000 SWAT Force trained by ZARRAR COMPANY OF SSG and people for that force should be picked from entire Pakistani Population

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Hanif

Looks elegant as always. But did Pakistan have any SWAT team.?


----------



## Kompromat

Irfan Hanif said:


> Looks elegant as always. But did Pakistan have any SWAT team.?



Looks like a new venture.


----------



## Jango

Are you sure these folks are indeed Pakistani Police and not some movie?


----------



## Irfan Hanif

Horus said:


> Looks like a new venture.


Hmm ... Wish they are considering them.


----------



## tahir195

Is this newly developed SWAT team or just renamed an old force?


----------



## Kompromat

Jango said:


> Are you sure these folks are indeed Pakistani Police and not some movie?



Not from a movie dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zniazi75

Jango said:


> Are you sure these folks are indeed Pakistani Police and not some movie?


I think that Pakistan is going to launch new force which will perform counter-terrorism operation in urban areas
because some people are criticising military operations in urban areas


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> Beretta ARX-160 is being bought for the Pakistani SWAT teams. If it will become a standard issue platform or not remains unknown.
> 
> View attachment 185178


Lalay that is not some Counter Terrorist force but SSU Sindh - Special Security Unit, tasked with the Vip Security in Karachi, and i wouldnt be surprise with them carrying ARX, as these guys pack some heavy gear anyway, one of the best tactical gear i have seen among SWAT teams in Pakistan....@rescueranger why is that not all teams are brought to the same standard in terms of gear??? Whenever i see these guys they are fully loaded, lock and loaded, proactive and high speed movements, but i cannot say the same for Punjab Police Elite



Jango said:


> Are you sure these folks are indeed Pakistani Police and not some movie?


The Patch on left chest is a giveaway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bomber

Zarvan said:


> Post pictures we need a 30000 SWAT Force trained by ZARRAR COMPANY OF SSG and people for that force should be picked from entire Pakistani Population



that is a very good number mate ........ and that too SSG wow amazing ...............pakistan is heading in right direction .


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> Lalay that is not some Counter Terrorist force but SSU Sindh - Special Security Unit, tasked with the Vip Security in Karachi, and i wouldnt be surprise with them carrying ARX, as these guys pack some heavy gear anyway, one of the best tactical gear i have seen among SWAT teams in Pakistan....@rescueranger why is that not all teams are brought to the same standard in terms of gear??? Whenever i see these guys they are fully loaded, lock and loaded, proactive and high speed movements, but i cannot say the same for Punjab Police Elite



First time seeing this unit.

and VIP security, says it all haha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Jango said:


> First time seeing this unit.
> 
> and VIP security, says it all haha!


Once you see our chacha nikka(cm sindh) and our beloved billo rani surrounded by a team of these guys you will understand why these guys are all that muscle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> Once you see our chacha nikka(cm sindh) and our beloved billo rani surrounded by a team of these guys you will understand why these guys are all that muscle.



Yeah they do have alot of muscle on them...thats why i thought they were from a movie.


----------



## rockstar08

they look very well equipped ..
what is the name of the gun in brown color ? is it scral ?


----------



## Amaa'n

rockstar08 said:


> they look very well equipped ..
> what is the name of the gun in brown color ? is it scral ?


Arx 160 that is...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Horus said:


> Beretta ARX-160 is being bought for the Pakistani SWAT teams. If it will become a standard issue platform or not remains unknown.
> 
> View attachment 185178


nice choice.......


----------



## PakGuns

This is BHUTTO DEFENDERS....and they reach bilawal house under police security...i read a thread about them on pakwheels forum.....so, they are irrelevant as well....cuz they are threat for common man if they are meant for the security of VIP....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

this is probably the new anti terrorist force for punjab which was under training, and was supposed to be under the interior ministry .....


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I like the one with the AK magazine.


----------



## PakArmyFTW

These guys definitely look like something other than ordinary police men. These are big guys. Never knew Pakistani police really focused on SWAT teams.... anyone got more info?


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Lalay that is not some Counter Terrorist force but SSU Sindh - Special Security Unit, tasked with the Vip Security in Karachi, and i wouldnt be surprise with them carrying ARX, as these guys pack some heavy gear anyway, one of the best tactical gear i have seen among SWAT teams in Pakistan....@rescueranger why is that not all teams are brought to the same standard in terms of gear??? Whenever i see these guys they are fully loaded, lock and loaded, proactive and high speed movements, but i cannot say the same for Punjab Police Elite



Sir bara acha question poocha hain ap ney. Please allow me to explain:

Thank you for asking, yes the picture if of SINDH Police SSU. SSU has a SWAT and a VIP protection unit, the picture is of SWAT members. 

To answer your question

1. SSU members are selected from within "fresh entry" non service, Sindh Police Elite Force.
2. Sindh Police Elite Force and SSU have separate budget, which is not the case with Elite Police or ATS
3. Sindh Government spent *2Billion Rupees* to set up SSU: Rs2b splurge by Sindh police weighs heavily on its officers – The Express Tribune
3. Punjab Police Elite Force Budget for 2014-2015: is a paltry Rs892.374 million : Punjab budget 2014-15: Police, Rescue and Prisons – The Express Tribune

*Now consider the following:
SINDH *
Population of Karachi 23.5 million Estimated
Land Mass: 3,527 sq km
SSU Strength: 1,435

*PUNJAB*
Population of Punjab: 80 Million Estimated 
Land Mass: *79,284* sq mi
Elite Police Force (Punjab) Strength : 5,775
Budget: 892 Million ( Just for Elite Force, Punjab Police has a separate budget of Rs81.68 billion)

*ISLAMABAD*
Population of Islamabad 2 Million
Land Mass: 906 sq. km
ATS/CRT: *Reserved
Bravo Commando Strength:1500
Budget 4Billion rupees ( This budget is for the whole of Islamabad Police, not just for ATS)
---

And now, why I believe ATS/CRT Islamabad is the best Police CRT in Pakistan:
1. Only Police Unit trained in Fast Roping via Heli by SSG
2. The grand daddy of counter terrorist police units in Pakistan, NS first personal ELITE were trained by ATS instructors BTW
3. The first civilian Police Unit in Pakistan to be trained by the SSG, FBI, DOJ, French/German CT Units, BATFE
4. It was the Islamabad Police ATS range that was used in WARR
4. Some visual aids for your persuasion:


























^ THIS PHOTO HAS WEAPONS USED BY US INSTRUCTORS AND NOT STANDARD ATS ISSUE!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
8


----------



## Amaa'n

thanks all lot for the excellent post, but i didn't question the competency or the training of any ATS in Pakistan but my query was related to the gear they carry on routine duty. and the budget allocation of SSU sums it all up.
I have yet to see Islamabad ATS with their full gear on, same goes for Elite Police Punjab.


RescueRanger said:


> Sir bara acha question poocha hain ap ney. Please allow me to explain:
> 
> Thank you for asking, yes the picture if of SINDH Police SSU. SSU has a SWAT and a VIP protection unit, the picture is of SWAT members.
> 
> To answer your question
> 
> 1. SSU members are selected from within "fresh entry" non service, Sindh Police Elite Force.
> 2. Sindh Police Elite Force and SSU have separate budget, which is not the case with Elite Police or ATS
> 3. Sindh Government spent *2Billion Rupees* to set up SSU: Rs2b splurge by Sindh police weighs heavily on its officers – The Express Tribune
> 3. Punjab Police Elite Force Budget for 2014-2015: is a paltry Rs892.374 million : Punjab budget 2014-15: Police, Rescue and Prisons – The Express Tribune
> 
> *Now consider the following:
> SINDH *
> Population of Karachi 23.5 million Estimated
> Land Mass: 3,527 sq km
> SSU Strength: 1,435
> 
> *PUNJAB*
> Population of Punjab: 80 Million Estimated
> Land Mass: *79,284* sq mi
> Elite Police Force (Punjab) Strength : 5,775
> Budget: 892 Million ( Just for Elite Force, Punjab Police has a separate budget of Rs81.68 billion)
> 
> *ISLAMABAD*
> Population of Islamabad 2 Million
> Land Mass: 906 sq. km
> ATS/CRT: *Reserved
> Bravo Commando Strength:1500
> Budget 4Billion rupees ( This budget is for the whole of Islamabad Police, not just for ATS)
> ---
> 
> And now, why I believe ATS/CRT Islamabad is the best Police CRT in Pakistan:
> 1. Only Police Unit trained in Fast Roping via Heli by SSG
> 2. The grand daddy of counter terrorist police units in Pakistan, NS first personal ELITE were trained by ATS instructors BTW
> 3. The first civilian Police Unit in Pakistan to be trained by the SSG, FBI, DOJ, French/German CT Units, BATFE
> 4. It was the Islamabad Police ATS range that was used in WARR
> 4. Some visual aids for your persuasion:
> View attachment 185309
> View attachment 185310
> View attachment 185311
> View attachment 185312
> View attachment 185313
> View attachment 185314
> View attachment 185315
> View attachment 185316
> 
> ^ THIS PHOTO HAS WEAPONS USED BY US INSTRUCTORS AND NOT STANDARD ATS ISSUE!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> thanks all lot for the excellent post, but i didn't question the competency or the training of any ATS in Pakistan but my query was related to the gear they carry on routine duty. and the budget allocation of SSU sums it all up.
> I have yet to see Islamabad ATS with their full gear on, same goes for Elite Police Punjab.



Islamabad CRT is well geared, masla sara Paisa ka hain. As the old saying goes, Cash is King!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Majboor

Irfan Hanif said:


> Looks elegant as always. But did Pakistan have any SWAT team.?


"SWAT" Stand for "special weapon and tactical team" and not limited to special forces in US police.


----------



## Salahuddin_ayyubi

Horus said:


> Looks like a new venture.


KPK police introduced RRF (Rapid Response Force) they have latest weapons i didnt see them yet but i heard they are selected and trained from currunt ELITE force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Marine

Horus said:


> Beretta ARX-160 is being bought for the Pakistani SWAT teams. If it will become a standard issue platform or not remains unknown.
> 
> View attachment 185178


if its true then its a great step


----------



## Super Falcon

Im impreesed with new weapins with good training and new weapons u can defeat enemy it must be balanced uf u have good training and not good weapon u are almost sitting duck so must hace both


----------



## Shiji Forces

Politicians Protection Force! SSG still uses old US abandoned M4s and you give these jokers SCARs? Seriously? 
What's the use of 5 kinds of weapons for 200-400 indivduals? It makes me sick that you guys think that looking cool and having good weapons is the only key to success. 
I know officers who still prefer the AK to the M4! Making posses is all that our Police+SSU+ whatever shit that there is left is full of!


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> Sir bara acha question poocha hain ap ney. Please allow me to explain:
> 
> Thank you for asking, yes the picture if of SINDH Police SSU. SSU has a SWAT and a VIP protection unit, the picture is of SWAT members.
> 
> To answer your question
> 
> 1. SSU members are selected from within "fresh entry" non service, Sindh Police Elite Force.
> 2. Sindh Police Elite Force and SSU have separate budget, which is not the case with Elite Police or ATS
> 3. Sindh Government spent *2Billion Rupees* to set up SSU: Rs2b splurge by Sindh police weighs heavily on its officers – The Express Tribune
> 3. Punjab Police Elite Force Budget for 2014-2015: is a paltry Rs892.374 million : Punjab budget 2014-15: Police, Rescue and Prisons – The Express Tribune
> 
> *Now consider the following:
> SINDH *
> Population of Karachi 23.5 million Estimated
> Land Mass: 3,527 sq km
> SSU Strength: 1,435
> 
> *PUNJAB*
> Population of Punjab: 80 Million Estimated
> Land Mass: *79,284* sq mi
> Elite Police Force (Punjab) Strength : 5,775
> Budget: 892 Million ( Just for Elite Force, Punjab Police has a separate budget of Rs81.68 billion)
> 
> *ISLAMABAD*
> Population of Islamabad 2 Million
> Land Mass: 906 sq. km
> ATS/CRT: *Reserved
> Bravo Commando Strength:1500
> Budget 4Billion rupees ( This budget is for the whole of Islamabad Police, not just for ATS)
> ---
> 
> And now, why I believe ATS/CRT Islamabad is the best Police CRT in Pakistan:
> 1. Only Police Unit trained in Fast Roping via Heli by SSG
> 2. The grand daddy of counter terrorist police units in Pakistan, NS first personal ELITE were trained by ATS instructors BTW
> 3. The first civilian Police Unit in Pakistan to be trained by the SSG, FBI, DOJ, French/German CT Units, BATFE
> 4. It was the Islamabad Police ATS range that was used in WARR
> 4. Some visual aids for your persuasion:
> View attachment 185309
> View attachment 185310
> View attachment 185311
> View attachment 185312
> View attachment 185313
> View attachment 185314
> View attachment 185315
> View attachment 185316
> 
> ^ THIS PHOTO HAS WEAPONS USED BY US INSTRUCTORS AND NOT STANDARD ATS ISSUE!


Sorry to Say but every time its SSG Zarrar Unit which has to come in to solve the situation these so called ATS are total disaster


----------



## Amaa'n

Shiji Forces said:


> Politicians Protection Force! *SSG still uses old US abandoned M4s and you give these jokers SCARs? Seriously?*



care to elaborate please??

*



What's the use of 5 kinds of weapons for 200-400 indivduals?

Click to expand...

*


> It makes me sick that you guys think that looking cool and having good weapons is the only key to success.
> I know officers who still prefer the AK to the M4! Making posses is all that our Police+SSU+ whatever shit that there is left is full of!


lol are u serious??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shiji Forces

balixd said:


> care to elaborate please??
> 
> *
> *
> lol are u serious??


You really think that the bulk of the M4s that we receive are brand new out of the box? These are the ones used by the US troops in different operations and refurbished.
And yup am pretty darn serious!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Islamabad CRT is well geared, masla sara Paisa ka hain. As the old saying goes, Cash is King!



Bhai ji... What about the newly raised CTF .. Read an article couple of days ago where the reporter was warning that this experiment (hastily raised force) may become another warden and junior warden rola ? And how the cops were facing disciplinary issues co the educated "corporals" being paid 75k don't show respect to the average cop.... Are those guys any good ? Why duties are they going to be assigned too? Protecting VIPs like Elite force etc?



Also check out this guys badges :







Koh Paima,diver,glider etc... Dawn report says he's from Sindh Police?



Shiji Forces said:


> You really think that the bulk of the M4s that we receive are brand new out of the box? These are the ones used by the US troops in different operations and refurbished.
> And yup am pretty darn serious!



Those are brand new... Have seen the newly issued ones myself.


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai ji... What about the newly raised CTF .. Read an article couple of days ago where the reporter was warning that this experiment (hastily raised force) may become another warden and junior warden rola ? And how the cops were facing disciplinary issues co the educated "corporals" being paid 75k don't show respect to the average cop.... Are those guys any good ? Why duties are they going to be assigned too? Protecting VIPs like Elite force etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Also check out this guys badges :
> 
> View attachment 195924
> 
> 
> Koh Paima,diver,glider etc... Dawn report says he's from Sindh Police?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are brand new... Have seen the newly issued ones myself.


He is form the UNIT raised by SINDH to protect VVIP political mafias


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Sorry to Say but every time its SSG Zarrar Unit which has to come in to solve the situation these so called ATS are total disaster


Zarvan bhai i beg to disagree with you here - I believe that this has more to do with political / bureaucratic crap then cleaning up the mess - going by the history most of the major Terror attacks where there had been a stand off, were on Military installations, hence SSG was sent in ----
Did we call SSG in Islamabad High Court attack? or did MI personnel when came under fire near Raiwand call in the SSG ---it was Police that took the lead - though it is different matter how competent they were and how well they performed - it was not all that of a disaster----
During Karachi airport attack, the Operation was led by ASF & Rangers - it was later when SSW arrived -----
Coming to my final point - these days all lot of intel based raids are being conducted (by IB & ISI) and the teams are Elite police & Rangers - I have not heard of any Fkup yet (may be there has been)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shiji Forces

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai ji... What about the newly raised CTF .. Read an article couple of days ago where the reporter was warning that this experiment (hastily raised force) may become another warden and junior warden rola ? And how the cops were facing disciplinary issues co the educated "corporals" being paid 75k don't show respect to the average cop.... Are those guys any good ? Why duties are they going to be assigned too? Protecting VIPs like Elite force etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Also check out this guys badges :
> 
> View attachment 195924
> 
> 
> Koh Paima,diver,glider etc... Dawn report says he's from Sindh Police?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are brand new... Have seen the newly issued ones myself.


I said BULK! SSG is not only Zarrar, They operate using old M4s if you doubt me then check the pics of AM most operate the M4 with ANPEQ-2A one which has been phased out by the US. Only after American exodus did we get the 15A.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> He is form the UNIT raised by SINDH to protect VVIP political mafias



Muaf kar dai Bhai SSU isn't just protection group/squad ... Read RescueRangers post.

And even if he is from SSU .. What's up with the patches? Since when did cops start going those courses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Also check out this guys badges :
> 
> View attachment 195924
> 
> 
> Koh Paima,diver,glider etc... Dawn report says he's from Sindh Police?
> .


Hes SSU - SIndh Police and I believe just as Punjab new CTD (where Senior personnel are former military) he too is a Military guy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> Zarvan bhai i beg to disagree with you here - I believe that this has more to do with political / bureaucratic crap then cleaning up the mess - going by the history most of the major Terror attacks where there had been a stand off, were on Military installations, hence SSG was sent in ----
> Did we call SSG in Islamabad High Court attack? or did MI personnel when came under fire near Raiwand call in the SSG ---it was Police that took the lead - though it is different matter how competent they were and how well they performed - it was not all that of a disaster----
> During Karachi airport attack, the Operation was led by ASF & Rangers - it was later when SSW arrived -----
> Coming to my final point - these days all lot of intel based raids are being conducted (by IB & ISI) and the teams are Elite police & Rangers - I have not heard of any Fkup yet (may be there has been)


I agree to you on many points what I am saying is we need at least 30000 SWAT force with one command with 3000 each based in Lahore Quetta Karachi Islamabad and Peshawar and 1000 each in every major city equipped with helicopters and Snipers and best Guns and trained buy SSG Zarrar Unit


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shiji Forces said:


> I said BULK! SSG is not only Zarrar, They operate using old M4s if you doubt me then check the pics of AM most operate the M4 with ANPEQ-2A one which has been phased out by the US. Only after American exodus did we get the 15A.



Whatever floats your boat buddy.

P.S : RR is an instructor with ATS guys... So he knows much more abt this stuff than you.



balixd said:


> Hes SSU - SIndh Police and I believe just as Punjab new CTD (where Senior personnel are former military) he too is a Military guy


Makes sense.


----------



## Shiji Forces

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Whatever floats your boat buddy.
> 
> P.S : RR is an instructor with ATS guys... So he knows much more abt this stuff than you.


Well I operate with these SSG gentlemen in ops so maybe I also may know a few details mate.


----------



## Amaa'n

Shiji Forces said:


> I said BULK! SSG is not only Zarrar, They operate using old M4s if you doubt me then check the pics of AM most operate the M4 with ANPEQ-2A one which has been phased out by the US. Only after American exodus did we get the 15A.


so your whole idea is based on the fact that just because we are using phased out Pointer / laser - our M4 are old?? - one messed up logic that is ---



Shiji Forces said:


> Well I operate with these SSG gentlemen in ops so maybe I also may know a few details mate.


hazoor welcome to forum and enjoy the stay - 
aur yahan adhi awam hi ssg aur agency walon ke saath roti khaati hai ---woh tension na lein

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shiji Forces

balixd said:


> so your whole idea is based on the fact that just because we are using phased out Pointer / laser - our M4 are old?? - one messed up logic that is ---
> 
> 
> hazoor welcome to forum and enjoy the stay -
> aur yahan adhi awam hi ssg aur agency walon ke saath roti khaati hai ---woh tension na lein


It was an example, I am not doubting the SSGs professionalism in anyway, what I said was that these jokers get SCARs because they have to protect few politicians? And why do need a shotgun for? Are they going to go for hostage rescue? Do they have a breacher?
And regarding your second statement I would love to clarify it in pm if you want that is if you doubt my integrity.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> so your whole idea is based on the fact that just because we are using phased out Pointer / laser - our M4 are old?? - one messed up logic that is ---
> 
> 
> hazoor welcome to forum and enjoy the stay -
> aur yahan adhi awam hi ssg aur agency walon ke saath roti khaati hai ---woh tension na lein



Sshhhh shiji Sb operates with SSG.


----------



## Shiji Forces

balixd said:


> no body is doubting anyone, and i didnot mean to say it sarcastically but actually a fact --- anyhow lets forget that
> let me clarify to you, in Sindh Police SSU, they have two teams, One being VVIP and other is SWAT, hence as you pointed out the breacher will require the shotgun - it is same as DHS - US where you have SS Police (Guarding the building / venue ) & you have the Protection detail --- I hope I have clarified the confusion --.
> 
> Perhaps you are refering to the new low that we may have received from US, that has been issued to Elite Police as well, but as far as the Older lot goes they were new



That's what I said. M4s in the SSG before the new lot were very far and few mostly being with the Zarrars. But after the new lot now you mostly see SSG with M4s.



> Special Security Unit (SSU) is the most prestigious and highly qualified fighting outfit of the Elite Commando Unit of Sindh police. The unit caters for the security of the Head of the state and vital installations in the country.
> We very proudly cherish the establishment of SWAT group of Special Commandos who are especially tactically trained with latest modern techniques and equipment with latest armaments / gadgetries. SSU meets the International standards of Counter Terrorism trainings and is prepared to fight against terrorists and capable of conducting special operations against criminals with precision, accuracy and professionalism.
> *SSU is providing fool proof security to the VVIP’s at vital installations resultantly with no untoward security incident occurred since its establishment.* SSU acts under the slogan of PROUD TO PROTECT.
> The creation of SSU is a step forward towards modern Policing which is an exemplary outfit for Pakistan Police.


That's what it says on their official site, don't think they have a hostage rescue team.
And what's the use of having the same weapon caring two calibers in the same unit?
And following is the beauty that we operate with? Don't you think we deserve SCARS, M4s or the sexy M416s?


----------



## Amaa'n

Shiji Forces said:


> It was an example, I am not doubting the SSGs professionalism in anyway, what I said was that these jokers get SCARs because they have to protect few politicians? And why do need a shotgun for? Are they going to go for hostage rescue? Do they have a breacher?


 no body is doubting anyone, and i didnot mean to say it sarcastically but actually a fact --- anyhow lets forget that 
let me clarify to you, in Sindh Police SSU, they have two teams, One being VVIP and other is SWAT, hence as you pointed out the breacher will require the shotgun - it is same as DHS - US where you have SS Police (Guarding the building / venue ) & you have the Protection detail --- I hope I have clarified the confusion --.[/QUOTE]

Perhaps you are refering to the new low that we may have received from US, that has been issued to Elite Police as well, but as far as the Older lot goes they were new



Shiji Forces said:


> That's what it says on their official site, don't think they have a hostage rescue team.
> And what's the use of having the same weapon caring two calibers in the same unit?


haadh hai yar --- my break is about to be over aur namaz bhi parhni hai ---so short on time ----
thing is, the guns are different & caliber are same - 5.56 x 45 ----
one is M4 and the other two are ARX, if you operate with SSG and have used M-4 then you would know the issues with M-4 and cleaning issues (DI), and as stated on Second page that SSU has a huge budget hence they procured the best weapon in the industry- being a small team they don't have to worry about high cost - and we are not talking about a military that we are going to face logistical issues ---- haun samjh aye???
and SSU is seperate from Sindh Police Anti Terrorist Squad


----------



## Shiji Forces

> no body is doubting anyone, and i didnot mean to say it sarcastically but actually a fact --- anyhow lets forget that
> let me clarify to you, in Sindh Police SSU, they have two teams, One being VVIP and other is SWAT, hence as you pointed out the breacher will require the shotgun - it is same as DHS - US where you have SS Police (Guarding the building / venue ) & you have the Protection detail --- I hope I have clarified the confusion --.
> 
> Perhaps you are refering to the new low that we may have received from US, that has been issued to Elite Police as well, but as far as the Older lot goes they were new
> 
> 
> haadh hai yar --- my break is about to be over aur namaz bhi parhni hai ---so short on time ----
> thing is, the guns are different & caliber are same - 5.56 x 45 ----
> one is M4 and the other two are ARX, if you operate with SSG and have used M-4 then you would know the issues with M-4 and cleaning issues (DI), and as stated on Second page that SSU has a huge budget hence they procured the best weapon in the industry- being a small team they don't have to worry about high cost - and we are not talking about a military that we are going to face logistical issues ---- haun samjh aye???
> and SSU is seperate from Sindh Police Anti Terrorist Squad



Actually I misstook the 1st and 3rd weapon for SCAR-H and L both. They look of different calibers longer barrel and different magazine profile not so sure though. But am pretty sure that the other one is a AR-15 from Stag arms not an M4.
Whatever the reason maybe still a bloody wastage of funds on just style. Probably could have done the same job using less money and just using the M4. If you act like an insan and clean your M4 regularly they donot create any problems.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sshhhh shiji Sb operates with SSG.


Wow! Never thought it would be that difficult to understand never mind forget I said that!


----------



## RescueRanger

Zarvan said:


> Sorry to Say but every time its SSG Zarrar Unit which has to come in to solve the situation these so called ATS are total disaster



Sir, if you ever get some time to speak to a Zarar Coy operator, preferably an officer do ask him about how he would rate people like Inspector Akmal and ASI Khursheed, these guys were good enough to provide inner cordon security to some very important people (and NO i don't mean Pakistani VIPs) also they have been trained by Zarar Coy in Fast roping and Heli operations by the same. 

Masla paisey aur chain of command ka hain.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Also check out this guys badges :
> 
> View attachment 195924
> 
> 
> Koh Paima,diver,glider etc... Dawn report says he's from Sindh Police?



^ This guy! 

LOL, so now is working for Sindh police! Chalo yar, who am I to kick someone's rozee. Allah is ko kush rakhey! 

He is an Ex Army operator but those badges, seriously doubt it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shiji Forces

RescueRanger said:


> ^ This guy!
> 
> LOL, so now is working for Sindh police! Chalo yar, who am I to kick someone's rozee. Allah is ko kush rakhey!
> 
> He is an Ex Army operator but those badges, seriously doubt it!


You have three end terms (Leaves of 1 month) in PMA and if you don't do it over there then there is a 95% chance that you can't do it after Passing Out because the vacancies are very limited.
Even in PMA you can't go in all three terms but rather in the 2nd and 3th end terms for a course. Now doing one course is necessary but most cadets don't go for the second time.
So being able to do PG, Diving and Sailing is really fishy! Plus also the fact that insignia of Sailing is not to be worn outside PMA that is you can wear it as cadets but as officers you do not.
But I am impressed that he has got the order right!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RescueRanger said:


> Sir, if you ever get some time to speak to a Zarar Coy operator, preferably an officer do ask him about how he would rate people like Inspector Akmal and ASI Khursheed, these guys were good enough to provide inner cordon security to some very important people (and NO i don't mean Pakistani VIPs) also they have been trained by Zarar Coy in Fast roping and Heli operations by the same.
> 
> Masla paisey aur chain of command ka hain.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This guy!
> 
> LOL, so now is working for Sindh police! Chalo yar, who am I to kick someone's rozee. Allah is ko kush rakhey!
> 
> He is an Ex Army operator but those badges, seriously doubt it!


Well than we should form 40000 SWAT forces and give them under Army


----------



## Bratva

RescueRanger said:


> Sir, if you ever get some time to speak to a Zarar Coy operator, preferably an officer do ask him about how he would rate people like Inspector Akmal and ASI Khursheed, these guys were good enough to provide inner cordon security to some very important people (and NO i don't mean Pakistani VIPs) also they have been trained by Zarar Coy in Fast roping and Heli operations by the same.
> 
> Masla paisey aur chain of command ka hain.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This guy!
> 
> LOL, so now is working for Sindh police! Chalo yar, who am I to kick someone's rozee. Allah is ko kush rakhey!
> 
> He is an Ex Army operator but those badges, seriously doubt it!




By Ex army operator, does it mean SF operator or a regular bloke with some specialized skill set like that of LCB guys


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sshhhh shiji Sb operates with SSG.


thora lehaz kiya karo bhai,----un bhai ko tou nhn pta na ke kon kiya hai aur kon hai.....


----------

